# I sheared my first sheep today.   update with pic



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2013)

He's going to the processor on Wed morning. A friend wanted the wool since it was the "last chance".  He's the first one I ever sheared and well... It shows.  All she wanted was the saddle so.....  He looks like a big giant dork. I think she took pictures.  If not I will take one tomorrow after I get back from dropping pigs off.  I am embarrassed to have him in the yard for 2 more days.  I gave him a sheep coat but he took it off.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Have to see a photo of that for sure!!!  I have hair sheep, but always thought shearing wool sheep would be pretty hard to do right!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to see this wool cut.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 27, 2013)

So here he is....   My first shearing.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)

That's not bad at all!  I've sheared tons of sheep and I have yet to get a full fleece off.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

You did the "lion cut"...do you know how much people pay to have that cut done to their cats?! 
I think you did really well!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 27, 2013)

You did this for a friend and that was very nice of you, nothing better than FRIENDS/FAMILY, , but I will not be calling you next time I need a hair cut, , no offence, but on another note, I do not see any blood in the picture so good job...........


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 27, 2013)

We weren't going for pretty on this one, lol.  She only wanted the cape and I got that to come off in one piece. Don't think that could have done it if I was doing the whole sheep. I left all the miscuts still attached to his body to help keep him warm. I could have cleaned it up more but I didn't want him to get too cold.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 27, 2013)

I posted it to my Facebook page and a friend asked if I would cut her dog like this for the summer. Lol. 


And yes, No Blood!!  I was shocked that I didn't nic him.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 27, 2013)

Now that I would let you do, I have six GP dogs, and they will need a hair cut this summer, and you don't nick when you shear, add me to your client list


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2013)

It doesn't look so bad...makes me think of a poodle cut


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 27, 2013)

*giggles* But seriously, you did a good job. We gave our alpaca a haircut like that. So funny.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks good to me


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 28, 2013)

Bet he looks alot better today!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 28, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Bet he looks alot better today!


And even better in about a week when I pick him up.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 25, 2013)

He is so adorable! Good job!


----------



## shy sheep (Mar 29, 2013)

How was it? Was it hard, or easy? What kind of shearers did you use? I'm going to be shearing my babies soon, and I want to do it just right!


----------

